# Guatemala Sailfishing is on FIRE



## Capt Gary Bonanno (Feb 13, 2010)

I just wanted to share this email with my fishing friends:::::



From: Scott Hartley ([email protected]) 
Sent: Wed 1/13/10 2:55 PM 
To: 'Gary Bonanno' ([email protected]) 
1 attachment 



Gary and Edgar,



I wanted to thank you for the great trip to Guatemala last week. As you know, we released 54 sailfish over three days, with two days with over 20 releases each. This is by far the best trip in terms of numbers that I have had in Guatemala. I know they can be much higher, but this was among the top in the fleet for this particular period, and was certainly plenty for us. However, the service provided by the Strike Zone Crew made it a special trip in addition to releasing a lot of fish. Some examples include:



- The captain and crew were quite solid. As I mentioned, I believe we were among the top few boats in the fleet on at least two of the three days, and if we were not on the third day it was due to angler error. More significantly, they were able to handle a diverse group of anglers ranging from very experienced to first time ever saltwater fishing of any kind. They fully supported our request to bait and hook the fish, even with the less experienced anglers that may not have been as fast to the rod.

- The food was very good, both at the house and on the boat. The casa was quite nice, as was the service there. 

- The 40? boat came in handy on the last day, when we had unusually rough seas for Guatemala. We were among the last to return to the marina that day. I presume most other boats came in early, and the smaller boats in the fleet may not have gone out.

- We have never done anything much but fish on our trips. The last night and morning in Antigua was very ?easy? to do, and it was an extraordinary end to an already good trip.

- The small touches Strike Zone and Fish 4 Reel provides including providing two local cell phones to allow for cost effective calls home, providing Internet access, handling my advance request for cigars, and providing details on what to expect, customary tips, etc. are much appreciated, and help to distinguish you from most of the operations we have fished with over the years.



Thanks again. The only thing I would change is to have a few marlin around in the mix, but they just were not there for the entire fleet this trip. Maybe next time!



Sincerely,

Scott, Ashok, E.B., and Steve 


Scott took some awesome pictures that I will share with you.....


This will get you fired UP...I can't say enough about Guatemala.....IT IS GREAT~~~~Thanks SCOTT and CREW


STRIKE ZONE CHARTERS LOUISIANA & GUATEMALA ~~~~~225~279~3800


CELEBRATING OVER 21 YEARS IN THE CHARTER BUSINESS


www.strikezonecharters.net


----------

